# motion sensor



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi on my m/home autocruise starblazer when i move the m/home the power goes off in the camper part.
does anyone know how i can get round this .
if i start the engine without moving all the power stays on .but when i move it all shuts down .
been told today that the compeny that suppled the power parts have now ceased trading .


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Strange.

Usually it is done via a relay, so as soon as you start the vehicle, power is cut to the habitation area.

How old is your Starblazer - most are fitted with Sargent units!


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi its a 2008 not sure if its a sargent unit


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As TR5 says, it's normally controlled via a relay that is activated when the engine is running. I suspect that the relay may not operate until the engine is revved a bit as you move off Probably if you just stay still and rev the engine it would still go off. 

All modern vans have been wired this way I think. Some sort of European legislation. It is possible to by-pass the relay but it would help to get hold of a wiring diagram to see how to do it.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

power only goes off when the m/home is moved


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

The system is designed to shutdown parts of the electrical system while the engine is running. 

This is to meet Electro Magnetic Compatibility (EMC) regulations.

I suspect from what you have described there is a relay that is activated when a combination of actions are present, i.e. engine running, a gear selected and clutch fully released, with relay reconnect delays. 

But that sounds seriously complicated and most MH manufactures won’t go that far when a simple action of Engine has been started, all equipment has been disconnected meets EMC requirements.

I would presume to by pass this action would render the MH illegal to use across Europe, i.e. tunnels and ferries etc, but that said, if it is a Sargent Electrical Services then try their tech’s, I think their number is 01482 678981, they maybe able to provide you with more details on the action and any work arounds.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is a €U requirement then how come Hymers don't have it?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sure it's only a UK thing.
The vast majority don't think it's a problem :wink:


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

*Why "Hymers don't have it?"*

Hi,

It is an EU directive.

Why "Hymers don't have it?"
Probably a very simple answer;
1) they have not chosen to abide by the directive, 
2) IMO more likely their electronic design and build regulations are much tighter and each individual electronic device meets the EMC reg's anyway.

We have a US built RV, the US and Canada have a very similar set of regulations and as a result each and every electronic component fitted in an RV (excluding our UK TV's) exceed the US version of EMC and therefore ours does not need to switch off when on the move.

If anyone wants real bedtime reading (will bore you to sleep!!) here you go … Look this up

DIRECTIVE 2004/108/EC OF THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT AND OF THE COUNCIL of 15 December 2004 on electro magnetic compatibility

Hope that helps?


----------

